# Casanova's New Little Sister



## princessre

I want to share some wonderful news with my dear friends here-- Casanova has a new little sister!

I was on Bonnie's long wait list, but Casanova told me he wanted a sister sooner rather than later...So I made a little trip to Korea and met up with the lovely Lee Na Rae from Shinemore Maltese. And now we are totally in love. Our pup is just precious. She is 2.2 pounds at 5 months old. 

We cannot believe how sweet she is. :wub2: She is nonstop kissy kissy kissy :wub2: waggy waggy waggy!! Her tail goes so fast, she looks like a windup toy running around the house. She's very funny to watch. 

She and Casanova have become fast friends. They just started wrestling today...So, it's all good! :yahoo: 

p.s.: But oh, we need a name. So far, we have Bijou and Chloe, but other suggestions are welcomed!

At Seoul airport: "Who are you? Please don't elevate me! I show you my kitty paws!"
[attachment=60856:airport.JPG]

Celebrating Christmas with Lee, before I met her:
[attachment=60857:tia_christmas_eve.jpg]

At home: "Where am I? I'm soooo jetlagged."
[attachment=60865:side.jpg]

"I give you one shot maximum with both eyes open."
[attachment=60920:ball_2.jpg]

"I'm borrowing (i.e. have stolen) this bed from my brother."
[attachment=60859:sm_in_lo..._dog_bed.jpg]

And here is her baby pic:
[attachment=60864:tia_baby.jpg]

Thanks for looking! And special thanks to all of you who endured this long journey with me. Especially Brit. 
xoxoxo


----------



## dex'smom

Sophia.. Im so excited !!!! she is so incredibly beautiful.. i stalk that website...how long were you there for? id you just get home???

when can we come over to meet her???


----------



## elly

Wow!!!! She is really beautiful :wub:


----------



## KAG

Congratulations, Sophia. Your baby girl is stunning.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Adorable!


----------



## LUCY N PETS

OMG!!! :smheat: what a precious little girl. I know you and Casanova are in seventh heaven now. I just can't stop looking at her pictures. She is absolutely beautiful, sweet, and did I say beautiful. I just love her and would not stop kissy, kissy, kissing her. Congratulations to the both of you and I know you will be so happy with her. I can't believe you kept it a secret I know it had to be so hard. And I see she already has a sweet little bow and sweater on her. She is going to be such fun to dress.

Hugs,
Lucy, Sparkle, Savannah and Breeze


----------



## iheartbisou

She is breathtaking, beautiful, gorgeous and looks very very lovable!!! Congratulations!! I can't wait to see lots of photos of her and Casanova!! I love the shape of her eyes!!


----------



## roxybaby22

Oh my gosh! Finally you have that little girl you have been longing! I'm so excited for you!!! She is too precious!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

A Shinemore Maltese and an Angel Maltese?!!! You are living the dream, Sophia!

P.S. I think the name Bijou fits her! :biggrin:


----------



## Johita

Oh my gosh! She is soooo precious -I've been admiring her pics on facebook. Shinemore makes beautifcl babies. You are soooo lucky! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## silverhaven

OMG! congratulations. What a long way to go. I love love love her short up nose. She is a little doll. Wow! I feel the need to jump on a plane.

:wub: :wub: :wub: 

Two of Casanovas lovers were Nanetta, and Henrietta. So maybe Etta? Might be fun to look up more for a match


----------



## myfairlacy

She is beautiful!! :wub: Congratulations! I am seriously considering getting a puppy from Shinemore (maybe by the end of the year)..I started a thread here a couple weeks ago asking about them. So I'm assuming you had a wonderful experience with Shinemore then? I can't wait to watch your baby grow. I just love the Shinemore maltese..they are just so consistently gorgeous


----------



## remy

tia is gorgeous sophia!! i LOVE her! congrats :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## chichi

OhWOW!! She is gorgeous,that long trip was totally worth it. :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

:cloud9: Oh my goodness!! I'm in love!! :wub: :heart: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom

OMG!!! She is absolutely a doll baby. :wub: 

Wowzaaaa!!! And congrats. :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :cheer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Oh My Goodness Gracious........That phrase is only used in the south when someone is completely and utterly smitten!!!! What a Babydoll she is!!! .........and to have her so kissy kissy and sweet makes it so wonderful. I was on the telephone with someone that I had not talked to in years and I saw your post. She was talking to me but I was not listening and she accused me of being senile!!! I thought to myself......she does not know that my attention has been diverted to something else!! I could not wait to get off the telephone with her so I could tell you how darling and sweet looking she is!! Now you have a little girl to dress up and put bows in her hair and she will be such a sweet sister to Cassanova!!!! Sophia, just think, you don't have to keep looking for a little girl.......She is there and in your arms~~~I am so very happy for you!!! Take lots of pictures of them and keep posting~~~ :wub: :wub: :yahoo: :yahoo: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

oh she is darling!!! Congrats!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

OMGGGG! I knew she was the perfect one for you(and I know you're picky! LOL)! But I thought you passed since I hadn't heard from you in awhile and Narea posted her on her facebook! So glad you got that babydoll! She is one of the cutest little things I have ever seen! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Keep those pics coming, I can look aat her all day!


----------



## joyomom

She is sooooooooo cute! Adorable! That face - you just want to kiss it!

Congrats to you - both your babies are adorable!!!! :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince

Oh she is just precious!! I'm sure Casanova is happy to have a playmate, he always looked happy with little Leah. 
How old is she? And tell us about how the flight worked out, was she in cabin with you? Was it pretty smooth or was flying internationally hard with all the different laws, ect?


----------



## k/c mom

Congratulations!! She is darling and I hope she brings you much happiness. I'm so glad that she and Casanova are getting along so well!


----------



## Tina

CONGRATULATIONS!!! She is just beautiful. Such big eyes.



Tina


----------



## lynda

WOZZER, What a beauty :wub: . Chachi wants to meet her :biggrin: Big Big Congratulations :chili:


----------



## Snowbody

:cheer: So THAT'S what that trip to Korea was about arty: Sophia I'm so thrilled for you. I guess I'm lucky I didn't know the real reason for the trip or I would have been bursting at the seams to tell somebody...but I am a really good secret keeper! I didn't think you were looking for a sister yet!!! How utterly exciting. She is absolutely adorable and she sounds like she's got such a great personality. So is your dad really coming or is that a cover-up too? :smrofl: :smrofl: Now more then ever I can't wait until we get together. I'll have to give Cas some extra loving since he has a new baby sister to compete with for attention. You've made my weekend! Congrats!


----------



## LJSquishy

Wow, what a stunningly beautiful little lady! She is one of the most gorgeous babies I've seen! Congrats on your new addition!!!

For her name, she looks so elegant, and I think she should have a very feminine name...I like:

Lilah
Lyra
Amelia
Iris
Lilliana
Clara
Ella


----------



## nostresstoday

I want ..I want...I want. She melts my heart. She is just what I've been looking for. You are so lucky. 

Enjoy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## njdrake

Congratulations!! 
I can't even begin to imagine how hard it must have been to keep a secret that looks like that! She was well worth the trip. I love the look Shinemore Maltese have and she's a beauty. Wow, we'll get to watch her grow up. You have a stunning pair of Malts! :wub:


----------



## Cosy

I am so relieved you are home with that baby and all is well. I'm also thrilled you found the little girl
of your dreams! She's just darling, Sophia! Can't wait to see her in all her finery soon!


----------



## cyndrae

She is such a sweetheart. Congrats!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Wow! Korea?!? :blink: I thought we made quite a trip driving from IA to TX and back in two days to pick-up Bogie.

She is such a sweetie! :blush: Since Casanova was such a lover, how about naming her Venus - Goddess of Love.

Good luck to you and Casanova getting that beautiful girl settled in.


----------



## Bethy

OMG!! She is precious :wub: :wub: 
Congratulations!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Sophia your new baby is unbelievably gorgeous. In every picture she is just perfection. I'm so happy for you and thrilled that she and Casanova are getting along so well right from the start. You certainly have two stunning Malts!
As for a name, I just read that among Casanova's last lady friends were two women by the name of Cecile and Elise who sent him soup and wine while he was sick. I like Cecile and it's a 'C' name like Casanova. I love Elise. Just a couple of suggestions for you.


----------



## Nissa Fiona

She is just the cutest little girl! How did she do on such a long plane ride? Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## angelgirl599

OMG!! I am so happy for you and Cas!! She looks precious and it's great that they get along so well already! Congrats!!!

Btw, what was it like flying overseas with a puppy?


----------



## sassy's mommy

Awwww, she is soooo cute! Congrats on your new baby girl. Time to shop! :wub:


----------



## chiarasdad

Very Adorable Congrats!!!


----------



## moshi melo

Congrats Sophia!! I knew she would be even more beautiful than even imagined!! Cassanova's going to have to fight off all the suitors of his lil sis!! 
I like the name Bijou, but I guess I'm biased to that name!  Shiloh says hi to her Shinemore relative!


----------



## coco

Sophia, I'm so happy that you've finally found your adorable little girl. She's just precious. It's so great you could make a trip to get her. Tell us about your trip home. How did that go with her? Did she behave herself? Congrats, my friend. Hopefully, you guys will have a lovely time together, as it should be!!


----------



## The A Team

Sophia! Are you kidding? You got a Shinemore pup? Holy Mackeral! Goodness Gracious!!! Geez!!!! She's is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You little stinker.....you didn't tell me!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

She is just darling. I'm so happy for you. I hope she's everything you wanted in a little girl and more!


----------



## mrs10

WOW! Is that the pup she called Tia? She is gorgeous! Congratulations! I'm sure you will be very happy with your choice of breeders, she is really a nice person and her dogs are amazing!


----------



## cindy6755

She is so beautiful, you must be in love. Tell us what it was like getting a new baby from another country


----------



## maltlovereileen

She is beautiful.... wow, what an adventure!!! What was the plane ride back like with the little one? Did she sleep? Anyway, CONGRATS!!! Just precious!!! 

*and think it's funny that she's already stolen Casanova's brand new Christmas pressie hahaha!!! Girl has great taste!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ckim111

Sophia I am so happy for you and cas!! She is truly a beauty and sounds like she has the best personality as well!! You guys definitely deserve such a beautiful addition to your amazing family .


----------



## Maglily

She is a sweetheart and it's nice for Cassanova to have a playmate...Congratulations ! 


How about Bella?


----------



## sophie

Congratulations! She is B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love Shinemore - I follow their FB page religously!

Linda


----------



## godiva goddess

CONGRATULATIONS Sophia!!!! she is simply STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423

Your new baby is gorgeous!!!! Congratulations on a new addition to your family


----------



## Cute Chloe

The things we will do to adopt these awesome puppies.....

She is absolutely worth it. Good thing you didn't cross over
to the Communist North side.

Otherwise, we would have to send Bill Clinton to rescue the
two of you. :biggrin:


----------



## thinkpink

You went to Korea?!?!?! That is amazing! She's is stunningly beautiful. I think we're going to need some more details about your trip and of course more pictures of your new little girl.


----------



## jenniferhope423

Not to get off topic but can someone give me the link to their facebook page. I really want to see more of their pups :wub:


----------



## malteserus

:Cute Malt: 

What a cutie!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen

QUOTE (Cute Chloe @ Jan 17 2010, 12:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874386


> Good thing you didn't cross over
> to the Communist North side.
> 
> Otherwise, we would have to send Bill Clinton to rescue the
> two of you. :biggrin:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :blink:


----------



## mfa

wow, what a great way to start the new year!!! :happy: 
congratulations, she's adorable! :wub2:


----------



## Orla

Oh my god!!!!!!!!!
how gorgeous!


----------



## Snow White

She is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations and wishing you many happy years! Casanova must be so happy to be a big brother! Some Korean names for you: Sun Mi (sounds like Sun Me) means "beauty and goodness" (it's also my sister's name). All korean people use their first name along with their middle name together. Also koreans say their last name first (ie: Smith, Jane Marie). Just some FYI.  

What about: Sun Hi (sounds like Sun He) means goodness and joy.

I found this site which gives names and meanings for you if you wanted some korean name ideas. I am sure there are more but some sites didn't tell the meanings. http://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/m..._of_Mi+Sun.html

She is a beauty!


----------



## jodublin

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 16 2010, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874153


> Congratulations, Sophia. Your baby girl is stunning.
> xoxoxoxoxo[/B]


 i agree ,shes Adorable . :wub:


----------



## myfairlacy

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Jan 17 2010, 10:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874389


> Not to get off topic but can someone give me the link to their facebook page. I really want to see more of their pups :wub:[/B]


Here you go http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1210472206&ref=ts


----------



## jenniferhope423

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jan 17 2010, 12:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874420


> QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Jan 17 2010, 10:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874389





> Not to get off topic but can someone give me the link to their facebook page. I really want to see more of their pups :wub:[/B]


Here you go http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1210472206&ref=ts
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank You


----------



## CloudClan

Congratulations on the new addition. She is a cutie. :Cute Malt:


----------



## EmmasMommy

That's one beautiful Baby ! Does she have a name yet?


----------



## Tiger's Mom

oh what a gorgeous gorgeous little baby you have . . . .no wonder you crossed the international dateline just to get her . . . those korean malts are totally worth the trip 

thank you for sharing your wonderful baby . . .I hope to see more of her . . .


----------



## lovesophie

Holy cow! Congrats to you!!!

I've seen some GORGEOUS Malts on SM, but your new one has to take the cake! She is beyond dreamy. :wub: :wub: :wub: Look at those eyes! Seeing her makes me want a puppy from Shinemore. I'm going to Korea in May, too, so maybe.  As for names, I love Bijou. I also love Amelie, Emmanuelle (Emma for short), Darla, Colette. Good luck!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (mrs10 @ Jan 16 2010, 10:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874285


> WOW! Is that the pup she called Tia? She is gorgeous! Congratulations! I'm sure you will be very happy with your choice of breeders, she is really a nice person and her dogs are amazing![/B]


 :yes:


----------



## HaleysMom

CONGRATS on your beautiful little girl!! :wub2: She is stunning! Love her face :tender:


----------



## waggybaby

Sophia,
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :clap: :clap: 
She is absolutely gorgeous!!
Best of luck and happiness with your new little doll.
Can't wait to have a play date with all of you.


----------



## suzimalteselover

Congratulations!!! :wub: :wub: Words can't describe your babies beauty, I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jan 17 2010, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874434


> Holy cow! Congrats to you!!!
> 
> I've seen some GORGEOUS Malts on SM, but your new one has to take the cake! She is beyond dreamy. :wub: :wub: :wub: Look at those eyes! Seeing her makes me want a puppy from Shinemore. I'm going to Korea in May, too, so maybe.  As for names, I love Bijou. I also love Amelie, Emmanuelle (Emma for short), Darla, Colette. Good luck!![/B]


I love the name Paisley also.......and Madison. Good luck Sophia with choosing the name!!!


----------



## makettle29

PLEASE PLEASE, tell us about the trip! what a looker, congrats :wub: 

mary anna and theena


----------



## princessre

Hi everyone, thanks so very much for your very kind comments!! 

QUOTE (dex'smom @ Jan 16 2010, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874151


> when can we come over to meet her???[/B]


Meri, thanks so much! My father's visiting, but I hope we get to meet up again soon!! 

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 16 2010, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874185


> OMG!!! She is absolutely a doll baby. :wub:
> Wowzaaaa!!! And congrats. :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :cheer:[/B]


Deb, thank you for your enthusiasm!! You crack me up always, no matter what!!

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 16 2010, 05:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874187


> Oh My Goodness Gracious........That phrase is only used in the south when someone is completely and utterly smitten!!!! What a Babydoll she is!!! .........and to have her so kissy kissy and sweet makes it so wonderful. I was on the telephone with someone that I had not talked to in years and I saw your post. She was talking to me but I was not listening and she accused me of being senile!!! I thought to myself......she does not know that my attention has been diverted to something else!! I could not wait to get off the telephone with her so I could tell you how darling and sweet looking she is!! Now you have a little girl to dress up and put bows in her hair and she will be such a sweet sister to Cassanova!!!! Sophia, just think, you don't have to keep looking for a little girl.......She is there and in your arms~~~I am so very happy for you!!! Take lots of pictures of them and keep posting~~~ :wub: :wub: :yahoo: :yahoo: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Dianne, what would I do without you? You are just the sweetest. Thank you for being there for me always. Rain and CeeCee are the luckiest to have you. Since they are two of the most beautiful Malts, I would say that makes you pretty darned beautiful yourself. xoxoxo

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jan 16 2010, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874215


> Oh she is just precious!! I'm sure Casanova is happy to have a playmate, he always looked happy with little Leah.
> How old is she? And tell us about how the flight worked out, was she in cabin with you? Was it pretty smooth or was flying internationally hard with all the different laws, ect?[/B]


She is 5 months old. I really hope she gets to 3 pounds eventually-- she seems very fragile to me. She was in cabin with me, which isn't frequently allowed on the airlines in Asia. It was fine....she slept some. But when I noticed that she had her eyes open, I took her out of the carrier and put her in my lap underneath my coat and petted her. I guess this made her feel more reassured, and she kissed my hand for most of the trip. She went on the pad in the lavatory once, but wouldn't drink or eat anything. So I was glad I brought my syringe to keep her hydrated.

To bring a pup from Korea to US is relatively straightforward. Lee filled out a couple forms including rabies vaccination which has to be done more than 30 days prior to flight since she is more than 3 months old. To come into the US, I declared "live animal" on the customs card, and they took a quick peek at the pet.

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 16 2010, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874224


> :cheer: So THAT'S what that trip to Korea was about arty: Sophia I'm so thrilled for you. I guess I'm lucky I didn't know the real reason for the trip or I would have been bursting at the seams to tell somebody...but I am a really good secret keeper! I didn't think you were looking for a sister yet!!! How utterly exciting. She is absolutely adorable and she sounds like she's got such a great personality. So is your dad really coming or is that a cover-up too? :smrofl: :smrofl: Now more then ever I can't wait until we get together. I'll have to give Cas some extra loving since he has a new baby sister to compete with for attention. You've made my weekend! Congrats![/B]


Sue, thanks so much! I'm sorry I didn't tell you. The whole thing happened so fast, and I was really nervous. My dad is here FOR REAL!! LOL!! We would love to get together with you and Tyler soon!! xoxoxo

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 16 2010, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874251


> I am so relieved you are home with that baby and all is well. I'm also thrilled you found the little girl
> of your dreams! She's just darling, Sophia! Can't wait to see her in all her finery soon![/B]


Brit, thank you so much once again. You are the best! xoxoxo

QUOTE (Coco @ Jan 16 2010, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874272


> Sophia, I'm so happy that you've finally found your adorable little girl. She's just precious. It's so great you could make a trip to get her. Tell us about your trip home. How did that go with her? Did she behave herself? Congrats, my friend. Hopefully, you guys will have a lovely time together, as it should be!![/B]


She was really quiet, really sweet. Thank you, Mary Ann!!


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 16 2010, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874273


> Sophia! Are you kidding? You got a Shinemore pup? Holy Mackeral! Goodness Gracious!!! Geez!!!! She's is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You little stinker.....you didn't tell me!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!![/B]


Pat, I apologize!! It all happened so fast!! I was out of my mind.

QUOTE (Cute Chloe @ Jan 17 2010, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874386


> The things we will do to adopt these awesome puppies.....
> 
> She is absolutely worth it. Good thing you didn't cross over
> to the Communist North side.
> 
> Otherwise, we would have to send Bill Clinton to rescue the
> two of you. :biggrin:[/B]


Haha, yeah, I am crazy, but not crazy enough to goto North Korea for a Malt!!

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 17 2010, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874427


> That's one beautiful Baby ! Does she have a name yet?[/B]


Not yet! I need help and lots more suggestions!!

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jan 17 2010, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874434


> I've seen some GORGEOUS Malts on SM, but your new one has to take the cake! She is beyond dreamy. :wub: :wub: :wub: Look at those eyes! Seeing her makes me want a puppy from Shinemore. I'm going to Korea in May, too, so maybe.  As for names, I love Bijou. I also love Amelie, Emmanuelle (Emma for short), Darla, Colette. Good luck!![/B]


You are too sweet! Thank you! Colette is so cute!

QUOTE (waggybaby @ Jan 17 2010, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874449


> Sophia,
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :clap: :clap:
> She is absolutely gorgeous!!
> Best of luck and happiness with your new little doll.
> Can't wait to have a play date with all of you.[/B]


Iris, we HAVE to get together soon!! We would all love that!! I can't believe I still haven't met Sasha...xoxoxo

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 17 2010, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874457


> I love the name Paisley also.......and Madison. Good luck Sophia with choosing the name!!![/B]


Paisley is really so nice a name!! Very unique...I'm not sure I've ever heard of anyone named that...


----------



## Snowbody

QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Jan 17 2010, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874417


> She is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations and wishing you many happy years! Casanova must be so happy to be a big brother! Some Korean names for you: Sun Mi (sounds like Sun Me) means "beauty and goodness" (it's also my sister's name). All korean people use their first name along with their middle name together. Also koreans say their last name first (ie: Smith, Jane Marie). Just some FYI.
> 
> What about: Sun Hi (sounds like Sun He) means goodness and joy.
> 
> I found this site which gives names and meanings for you if you wanted some korean name ideas. I am sure there are more but some sites didn't tell the meanings. http://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/m..._of_Mi+Sun.html
> 
> She is a beauty![/B]


Sophia -- I love Sun Mi (Sun Me). So cute and with meaning for Korean birth. Very different and fun to remember. All winter long, all I want to do is SUN ME, please SUN ME :Sunny Smile: But all it's done is snow or be cold


----------



## Maisie and Me

Congratulations Sophia!!!!!! :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2: What an awesome surprise to find your post after being away for a day. This little baby is gorgeous :wub: I love the bows and her little sweater is just beautiful. Post, post ,post more pics SOON!! So where have you been stocking up on clothes for her? I think she needs a very feminine, beautiful and happy name THAT WILL SUIT THAT BABYDOLL! Tell us everything, we all want the details :biggrin:


----------



## ann80

CONGRATS on new beautiful girl...looking forward to many more pictures of her! :hugging:


----------



## BrookeB676

Congrats Sophia, she is just so precious! Very happy for you and Casanova!


----------



## Orla

I forgot to suggest names in my comment -

I think she looks like a Mia.

also : Bella, Lila(Lie - la), Rosie, Maddy, Julie


----------



## Canada

Oh my goodness! What a living doll baby! :wub: CONGRATS on the adoption!
And congrats to Casanova on become a big brother.
I love the name suggestions so far!
My favs are Sun Mi, Lilah, Bijou, Chloe & Paisley
How about Peyton?
I really like the pic of her in her lilac sweater. :wub2:


----------



## Kara

Oh my gosh, she is such a beautiful little girl...just gorgeous.


----------



## puppy lover

What a breathtaking little beauty you have there Sophia :wub: Can't wait to see pictures of her and Cassanova!


----------



## Snow White

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 17 2010, 05:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874508


> QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Jan 17 2010, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874417





> She is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations and wishing you many happy years! Casanova must be so happy to be a big brother! Some Korean names for you: Sun Mi (sounds like Sun Me) means "beauty and goodness" (it's also my sister's name). All korean people use their first name along with their middle name together. Also koreans say their last name first (ie: Smith, Jane Marie). Just some FYI.
> 
> What about: Sun Hi (sounds like Sun He) means goodness and joy.
> 
> I found this site which gives names and meanings for you if you wanted some korean name ideas. I am sure there are more but some sites didn't tell the meanings. http://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/m..._of_Mi+Sun.html
> 
> She is a beauty![/B]


Sophia -- I love Sun Mi (Sun Me). So cute and with meaning for Korean birth. Very different and fun to remember. All winter long, all I want to do is SUN ME, please SUN ME :Sunny Smile: But all it's done is snow or be cold 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I love the :Sunny Smile:


----------



## Starsmom

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 16 2010, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874149


> I want to share some wonderful news with my dear friends here-- Casanova has a new little sister!
> 
> I was on Bonnie's long wait list, but Casanova told me he wanted a sister sooner rather than later...So I made a little trip to Korea and met up with the lovely Lee Na Rae from Shinemore Maltese. And now we are totally in love. Our pup is just precious. She is 2.2 pounds at 5 months old.
> 
> We cannot believe how sweet she is. :wub2: She is nonstop kissy kissy kissy :wub2: waggy waggy waggy!! Her tail goes so fast, she looks like a windup toy running around the house. She's very funny to watch.
> 
> She and Casanova have become fast friends. They just started wrestling today...So, it's all good! :yahoo:
> 
> *p.s.: But oh, we need a name. So far, we have Bijou and Chloe, but other suggestions are welcomed!
> 
> *At Seoul airport: "Who are you? Please don't elevate me! I show you my kitty paws!"
> [attachment=60856:airport.JPG]
> 
> Celebrating Christmas with Lee, before I met her:
> [attachment=60857:tia_christmas_eve.jpg]
> 
> At home: "Where am I? I'm soooo jetlagged."
> [attachment=60865:side.jpg]
> 
> "I give you one shot maximum with both eyes open."
> [attachment=60920:ball_2.jpg]
> 
> "I'm borrowing (i.e. have stolen) this bed from my brother."
> [attachment=60859:sm_in_lo..._dog_bed.jpg]
> 
> And here is her baby pic:
> [attachment=60864:tia_baby.jpg]
> 
> Thanks for looking! And special thanks to all of you who endured this long journey with me. Especially Brit.
> xoxoxo[/B]


She's very cute indeed! Since she is Korean what about the name Soo Yun meaning: Perfect lotus blossom, or Cho Hee - meaning: Beautiful and joy?


----------



## theboyz

Ohhhhhhhh :wub: :wub: :wub: 

How totally adorable!!!!! 

Congrats Casanova and new Mommy Sophia.


----------



## Alexa

Many congrats to your sweet little baby, Sophia!
What a cute surprise, now I know your interest on Shinemore and I'm so happy to see the precious photos of your baby!

For name I could imagine 'Shiny' (from Shinemore or from Sunshine)! I know that's a very hard decision for you, but I'm sure she will help you in finding the perfect name!

Love her doll face! 
Kisses from me and Ullana to both of you! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou

And again...I don't log onto SM all weekend and what happens when I come on Monday morning??? I find out one of our dear members brings home a new baby!!!! What a SHOCK-A!!!!!

OMG Sophia....she is stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome to the multiple malt club! You will love having a boy and a girl! So happy for you!!!! 

PS...I'm partial to the name Bijou. It's a very, very special name to me!


----------



## EmmasMommy

OMG Sophia,

She is just a little asian doll. So delicate and sweet looking. I love the pictures of her in the knit sweater. Just darling.

Can you answer some questions I have about getting a pup outside the USA. How are they registered? Is it through the AKC or the FCI? Do you get a transfer or can you rgister foreign born dogs with AKC? 



I saw a ShineMore dog owned by Theresa Meyer this past weekend at the Brooksville show. The dog's name was listed with an American AKC number, not an international number like I have seen before. The dog was born in late 08, named ShineMore Shimmy Shimmy Koko Bob- his parents were dogs that didn't have Shinemore kennel names. Let me look, the sire was Mu of Crystal Village and the Dam was Doresden Doll's Mimi ( neither one had the CH for champions in the written show program) I thought it would be odd to buy a show dog from Shinemore without either "Shinemore " bred parents or Championed parents. Does anyone know more about importing dogs to show?

Addition: I called the AKC and found out the answers to my questions and concerns. 1. To import a dog from a foreign country its fairly easy to get an AKC registration. All you need is the Foreign dog application, a 3 generation pedigree, good photos of the dog( front /side etc views) and its foreign registration certificate ( in some countries the registration and pedigree are on the same form). She also told me that any International Champions are NOT transferred onto the AKC registration. So the foreign dogs championships would not be listed on show programs or pedigrees. She said they tried it and it was " too confusing". I bet the parents of the Shinemore dog listed above were indeed champions but they are not listed here. Theresa would know on the original pedigree from Korea.

This is all very interesting to me. I think bringing some new DNA into a breeding program may have good health benefits.


----------



## tygrr_lily

congrats! she is absolutely stunning..... i keep staring at her pics :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ksm

Sophia! What a beautiful little girl you have! I am envious! WOW, your wait sure has been worth it! I can't get over how pretty and tiny she is! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota

A BIG CONGRATULATIONS to you :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: She is a true beauty 

how is she like personality wise? Did you get to choose from more than one pup? 

She is STUNNING; that's for sure. I am so happy for you ^_^ now we need more and more pictures

Kat


----------



## myfairlacy

So far as names go, since Casanova is a "love" type name, what about a lovey name for her too? There is or was a comic series called "heart in the city" and I always thought the name "Heart" would be cute. Or maybe something like Valentina. Or another name for "Love"..maybe in another language.

I have a question about buying a dog from Korea. Are there any export taxes that you have to pay? I'm really interested in buying a Shinemore puppy (hopefully later this year!)..I'd probably have the puppy shipped to me if I do. But someone asked me if there were export taxes and I have no idea.

Cant wait to see more pics of your little girl!!


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (Alexa @ Jan 18 2010, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874723


> Many congrats to your sweet little baby, Sophia!
> What a cute surprise, now I know your interest on Shinemore and I'm so happy to see the precious photos of your baby![/B]


Thank you very much- you were so sweet to send those pics to me....

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 18 2010, 09:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874734


> OMG Sophia....she is stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome to the multiple malt club! You will love having a boy and a girl! So happy for you!!!!
> 
> PS...I'm partial to the name Bijou. It's a very, very special name to me![/B]


Tammy, thanks so much!! I'm afraid I was not on SM when you had Bijou...I'm sure she was very very special!! Is the multiple pet club exclusive? One thing I know for sure now is two is perfect and more than enough!! 

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 18 2010, 09:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874742


> OMG Sophia,
> 
> She is just a little asian doll. So delicate and sweet looking. I love the pictures of her in the knit sweater. Just darling.
> 
> Can you answer some questions I have about getting a pup outside the USA. How are they registered? Is it through the AKC or the FCI? Do you get a transfer or can you rgister foreign born dogs with AKC?
> 
> I saw a ShineMore dog owned by Theresa Meyer this past weekend at the Brooksville show. The dog's name was listed with an American AKC number, not an international number like I have seen before. The dog was born in late 08, named ShineMore Shimmy Shimmy Koko Bob- his parents were dogs that didn't have Shinemore kennel names. Let me look, the sire was Mu of Crystal Village and the Dam was Doresden Doll's Mimi ( neither one had the CH for champions in the written show program) I thought it would be odd to buy a show dog from Shinemore without either "Shinemore " bred parents or Championed parents. Does anyone know more about importing dogs to show?
> 
> Addition: I called the AKC and found out the answers to my questions and concerns. 1. To import a dog from a foreign country its fairly easy to get an AKC registration. All you need is the Foreign dog application, a 3 generation pedigree, good photos of the dog( front /side etc views) and its foreign registration certificate ( in some countries the registration and pedigree are on the same form). She also told me that any International Champions are NOT transferred onto the AKC registration. So the foreign dogs championships would not be listed on show programs or pedigrees. She said they tried it and it was " too confusing". I bet the parents of the Shinemore dog listed above were indeed champions but they are not listed here. Theresa would know on the original pedigree from Korea.
> 
> This is all very interesting to me. I think bringing some new DNA into a breeding program may have good health benefits.[/B]


Thank you for your question and then answer! That is very interesting! I don't know that I will get a pedigree...I did not ask Lee for one.

QUOTE (ksm @ Jan 18 2010, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874779


> Sophia! What a beautiful little girl you have! I am envious! WOW, your wait sure has been worth it! I can't get over how pretty and tiny she is! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Karen- thank you very much! I so enjoy pictures of your sweet little babies. Please post more often!!

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jan 18 2010, 04:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874881


> So far as names go, since Casanova is a "love" type name, what about a lovey name for her too? There is or was a comic series called "heart in the city" and I always thought the name "Heart" would be cute. Or maybe something like Valentina. Or another name for "Love"..maybe in another language.
> 
> I have a question about buying a dog from Korea. Are there any export taxes that you have to pay? I'm really interested in buying a Shinemore puppy (hopefully later this year!)..I'd probably have the puppy shipped to me if I do. But someone asked me if there were export taxes and I have no idea.
> 
> Cant wait to see more pics of your little girl!![/B]


I did not have to pay any export tax. Shipping from Korea is $500 with a shipping agent.


----------



## Snow White

I got one for you since you have Casanova and looking for a love name how about...Juliet?!!! I love it! Casanova and Juliet! ?


----------



## myfairlacy

QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Jan 18 2010, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874913


> I got one for you since you have Casanova and looking for a love name how about...Juliet?!!! I love it! Casanova and Juliet! ?[/B]


that's cute :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie

What a darling baby! Congratulations! She is absolutely gorgeous! :wub: :wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588

:wub: :wub: :wub: is she gorgeous or what?! you have two beautiful babies...i'll be looking into shinemore now !  

can't wait to hear more about her and her personality (and of course more pics!)


----------



## Suzy

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG! She is so beautiful!! =)


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Congrats on your new puppy!

Here in Au, we dont have the huge range of breeders as you do in the US, so it kinda makes me wonder why you would travel to Korea for a dog, when you have SO many breeders there in the US?

I know you mentioned that you didnt want to wait on Bonnie Palmer's long waiting list anymore for an 'Angel', but is that because you could travel out of your country for a similar looking dog, for the same cost, including fares, as her asking price for a pet girl? Or because you just didn't want an 'Angel' anymore?


----------



## myfairlacy

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 24 2010, 02:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876799


> Congrats on your new puppy!
> 
> Here in Au, we dont have the huge range of breeders as you do in the US, so it kinda makes me wonder why you would travel to Korea for a dog, when you have SO many breeders there in the US?
> 
> I know you mentioned that you didnt want to wait on Bonnie Palmer's long waiting list anymore for an 'Angel', but is that because you could travel out of your country for a similar looking dog, for the same cost, including fares, as her asking price for a pet girl? Or because you just didn't want an 'Angel' anymore?[/B]


I can't answer for Sofia but I live in the US and am highly considering going to shinemore for a puppy as well. I've heard great things about her as a breeder and her dogs seem to have such a consistant look..they have gorgeous heads and the exact look that I love most on maltese...large round eyes and a shorter softer muzzle...very sweet, pretty faces. They also have beautiful coats and well, they're just gorgeous overall. So my reason for considering Shinemore is because I KNOW that if I get a puppy from there that it is going to turn out a very specific way and with a very specific look and that is important to me. 

So....does she have a name yet??? Dying to see more pictures! I have puppy fever horribly right now and seeing pics of the babies on here helps a little  I hope I can get my baby later this year


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

I really don't think that it was because she didn't want an Angel, it was because she didn't want to wait for one. Sophia and Bonnie are good friends.......


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 24 2010, 03:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876799


> Congrats on your new puppy!
> 
> Here in Au, we dont have the huge range of breeders as you do in the US, so it kinda makes me wonder why you would travel to Korea for a dog, when you have SO many breeders there in the US?
> 
> I know you mentioned that you didnt want to wait on Bonnie Palmer's long waiting list anymore for an 'Angel', but is that because you could travel out of your country for a similar looking dog, for the same cost, including fares, as her asking price for a pet girl? Or because you just didn't want an 'Angel' anymore?[/B]


I wanted and will always want another Angel very badly. For the size girl I wanted, I would've had to wait until this spring for the next litters. But as I stated, I wanted Casanova to have a playmate sooner rather than later. 

For me, _personally_, a baby doll Maltese from Bonnie Palmer is still the most swoon-worthy creature on earth. :innocent:


----------



## The A Team

Sophia, do we have a name yet? 


.....just curious...

and while you're at it, some more pictures would be nice too


----------



## princessre

I think it's Bijou! I'm notoriously slow with naming, so it still might change....

Pictures....hmmmm....I'm on holiday in Miami, having too many fruity cocktails in the sun to break out the camera.....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 25 2010, 07:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877158


> I think it's Bijou! I'm notoriously slow with naming, so it still might change....
> 
> Pictures....hmmmm....I'm on holiday in Miami, having too many fruity cocktails in the sun to break out the camera.....[/B]


I am sooooo jealous, can you send a cocktail through a pm to me right now!!! Enjoy yourself, name will come later!!!!!


----------



## The A Team

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 25 2010, 07:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877158


> I think it's Bijou! I'm notoriously slow with naming, so it still might change....
> 
> Pictures....hmmmm....I'm on holiday in Miami, having too many fruity cocktails in the sun to break out the camera.....[/B]


Oh! Well now.....excuse us for doing all this naming work for you while you're laying in the warm sun!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

Have a margarita for me :smilie_daumenpos: talk when you get back.


----------



## Snowbody

And what am I listening to here in NYC? Is it the sound of the surf??? :Sunny Smile: No it's the sound of pouring rain and wind coming in off the Hudson and storm warnings on tv. :Bad day: Do I wish I was in Miami? In the words of Tina Fey, in the words of Sara Palin, YOU BETCHA!!! Enjoy the fun and the sun for all of us. :grouphug: And I looooove the name Bijou. I really think it fits her. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 25 2010, 07:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877158


> I think it's Bijou! I'm notoriously slow with naming, so it still might change....
> 
> Pictures....hmmmm....I'm on holiday in Miami, having too many fruity cocktails in the sun to break out the camera.....[/B]


How was it flying with two fluffs? I've wondered how that would be even with a 2nd person. Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## donnad

Congratulations! I don't know how I missed this post but I was wondering who the beauty was in your siggy with Cassanova.


----------



## mom2bijou

I was just checking in as well to see if the lil princess got a name yet! I do hope you decide on Bijou!!

Enjoy that warm weather missy!!! What I would do to be sitting on the beach right now!


----------



## iheartbisou

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 25 2010, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877158


> I think it's Bijou! I'm notoriously slow with naming, so it still might change....
> 
> Pictures....hmmmm....I'm on holiday in Miami, having too many fruity cocktails in the sun to break out the camera.....[/B]


Bijou is a *beautiful* name and would fit her perfectly!!!

Have a great time in Miami and have lots of umbrella-fruity drinks!!


----------



## Moxie'smom

Wow...beautiful puppy! What a face...very pretty!


----------



## Moxie'smom

are your puppies with you>? or do you board them in NYC..and if so where/


----------



## pinkheadbaby

:cheer: :cheer: She is beautiful! :cheer: :cheer: 
I too saw your siggy on another thread & wondered who's the cute pup. 
Congratulations. I once lived in Korea for 13 months. Loved the people. Now I love the Maltese!!


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jan 25 2010, 11:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877489


> are your puppies with you>? or do you board them in NYC..and if so where/[/B]


Hi there! Thanks!! We always travel with our pups domestically. It's bad because we are now splitting up to travel internationally so someone will be with the pups at all times. I need to find a trustworthy place to board too!!! It's harder right now with her because she is tiny, but she has put on 3-4 oz since we got her!! If she can get up to 2.5 pounds, I think I could leave her with someone I trusted.


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 25 2010, 07:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877160


> I am sooooo jealous, can you send a cocktail through a pm to me right now!!! Enjoy yourself, name will come later!!!!![/B]


Dianne, I sent you a mango passionfruit cocktail via pm yesterday, but it got returned to my inbox. So I drank it for you!! :innocent: I might try it again today...Teehee 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 25 2010, 08:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877164


> Oh! Well now.....excuse us for doing all this naming work for you while you're laying in the warm sun!!! :HistericalSmiley:
> Have a margarita for me :smilie_daumenpos: talk when you get back.[/B]


Pat, ooooh I haven't had a margarita this trip yet. I'd better have one today because I'm leaving tomorrow night  

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 25 2010, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877229


> And what am I listening to here in NYC? Is it the sound of the surf??? :Sunny Smile: No it's the sound of pouring rain and wind coming in off the Hudson and storm warnings on tv. :Bad day: Do I wish I was in Miami? In the words of Tina Fey, in the words of Sara Palin, YOU BETCHA!!! Enjoy the fun and the sun for all of us. :grouphug: And I looooove the name Bijou. I really think it fits her. :wub:[/B]


Sue, oh man!!!! Weather is bad, huh?! Is that Tina Fey imitating Sarah Palin? :HistericalSmiley: 

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 25 2010, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877230


> How was it flying with two fluffs? I've wondered how that would be even with a 2nd person. Any tips or suggestions?[/B]


It's pretty easy. You don't even have to pay extra for the second one on AA. They allow two dogs of the same breed in the same carrier. I put them both in the giant Kwigy-Bo carrier to pay for them and get through security. Then after I board, I pull out my extra carrier and put them each in their own carrier. Both carriers even fit under one seat!! Saves $200 every time and I'm not taking any extra space but using a separate bag! (Of course I know people who don't pay at all for their pets, but that would make me too nervous and it is totally impossible coming out of LGA or JFK) 


QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 25 2010, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877320


> I was just checking in as well to see if the lil princess got a name yet! I do hope you decide on Bijou!!
> Enjoy that warm weather missy!!! What I would do to be sitting on the beach right now![/B]


Tammy, I love that we can both live vicariously through each other's beach vacations!! I know I do yours!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

What are your favorite petfriendly hotels to stay in on vacation wth your fluffs? It's so hard to find luxury hotels that are pet friendly.


----------



## remy

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 26 2010, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877660


> What are your favorite petfriendly hotels to stay in on vacation wth your fluffs? It's so hard to find luxury hotels that are pet friendly. [/B]


really? most luxury hotels are pet friendly including W Hotels, Ritz, Four Seasons, Kimpton chain, etc etc


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 26 2010, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877664


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 26 2010, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877660





> What are your favorite petfriendly hotels to stay in on vacation wth your fluffs? It's so hard to find luxury hotels that are pet friendly. [/B]


really? most luxury hotels are pet friendly including W Hotels, Ritz, Four Seasons, Kimpton chain, etc etc 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Any more? Those are the only ones I know about too.


----------



## angelgirl599

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 26 2010, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877669


> QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 26 2010, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877664





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 26 2010, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877660





> What are your favorite petfriendly hotels to stay in on vacation wth your fluffs? It's so hard to find luxury hotels that are pet friendly. [/B]


really? most luxury hotels are pet friendly including W Hotels, Ritz, Four Seasons, Kimpton chain, etc etc 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Any more? Those are the only ones I know about too. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here's a handy guide: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/34211857/ns/tr...Policies_Robins

Anyway, Sophia, is Bijou officially her name now?


----------



## remy

i think most if not all starwood hotels are pet friendly. 

the luxury collection also is pet friendly. i stayed at the SLS BH and they had a pet program where they provide dog bed, bowl and mat, and a Pet Welcome Kit. Water is replaced in water bowls and pet turndown treats are offered 

also loews hotels are pet friendly


----------



## The A Team

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 26 2010, 08:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877542


> QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jan 25 2010, 11:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877489





> are your puppies with you>? or do you board them in NYC..and if so where/[/B]


Hi there! Thanks!! We always travel with our pups domestically. It's bad because we are now splitting up to travel internationally so someone will be with the pups at all times. I need to find a trustworthy place to board too!!! It's harder right now with her because she is tiny, but she has put on 3-4 oz since we got her!! If she can get up to 2.5 pounds, I think I could leave her with someone I trusted.
[/B][/QUOTE]

If you want to travel t South jersey.....I'll keep them for you while you and your husband travel outside the country. I bet your new baby and Cas would be fast friends with Ava and my kids!!!


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 26 2010, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877687


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 26 2010, 08:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877542





> QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jan 25 2010, 11:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877489





> are your puppies with you>? or do you board them in NYC..and if so where/[/B]


Hi there! Thanks!! We always travel with our pups domestically. It's bad because we are now splitting up to travel internationally so someone will be with the pups at all times. I need to find a trustworthy place to board too!!! It's harder right now with her because she is tiny, but she has put on 3-4 oz since we got her!! If she can get up to 2.5 pounds, I think I could leave her with someone I trusted.
[/B][/QUOTE]

If you want to travel t South jersey.....I'll keep them for you while you and your husband travel outside the country. I bet your new baby and Cas would be fast friends with Ava and my kids!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG, Pat!! You are such a sweetheart. You might regret making that offer one day!!! Tee hee!!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## bellasmummy

oh my gosh, i am sooo in love with her and she looks sooo cute with her new big brother!! what a gorgeous wee baby! I love the name chloe, it was on my list when we were looking for a name for mya but my OH wasnt keen on it


----------



## bentleyboy

:wub: :wub: :wub: 
What joy! She is adorable. I love her little sweater in your siggy.


----------



## jen_hedz

She's gorgeous Sophia :wub: :wub: Congrats!!! How are her and Cass getting along?


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Jan 28 2010, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878349


> She's gorgeous Sophia :wub: :wub: Congrats!!! How are her and Cass getting along?[/B]


Thank you!! They weren't quite sure about each other in the beginning, but all that is history now. He is her idol. She is always trotting along beside him. If they're not wrestling and playing, they are sleeping curled up together. I'm so glad I waited a year to get her, but I'm glad I didn't wait longer so that he could enjoy having a playmate!!

xoxoxo


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 30 2010, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879064


> QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Jan 28 2010, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878349





> She's gorgeous Sophia :wub: :wub: Congrats!!! How are her and Cass getting along?[/B]


Thank you!! They weren't quite sure about each other in the beginning, but all that is history now. He is her idol. She is always trotting along beside him. If they're not wrestling and playing, they are sleeping curled up together. I'm so glad I waited a year to get her, but I'm glad I didn't wait longer so that he could enjoy having a playmate!!

xoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]

How old is Casanova?


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 30 2010, 12:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879095


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 30 2010, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879064





> QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Jan 28 2010, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878349





> She's gorgeous Sophia :wub: :wub: Congrats!!! How are her and Cass getting along?[/B]


Thank you!! They weren't quite sure about each other in the beginning, but all that is history now. He is her idol. She is always trotting along beside him. If they're not wrestling and playing, they are sleeping curled up together. I'm so glad I waited a year to get her, but I'm glad I didn't wait longer so that he could enjoy having a playmate!!

xoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]

How old is Casanova?
[/B][/QUOTE]

He is almost 1 year 6 months and I got him almost exactly one year ago. She is 5.5 months now.


----------



## Orla

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 30 2010, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879097


> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 30 2010, 12:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879095





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 30 2010, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879064





> QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Jan 28 2010, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878349





> She's gorgeous Sophia :wub: :wub: Congrats!!! How are her and Cass getting along?[/B]


Thank you!! They weren't quite sure about each other in the beginning, but all that is history now. He is her idol. She is always trotting along beside him. If they're not wrestling and playing, they are sleeping curled up together. I'm so glad I waited a year to get her, but I'm glad I didn't wait longer so that he could enjoy having a playmate!!

xoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]

How old is Casanova?
[/B][/QUOTE]

He is almost 1 year 6 months and I got him almost exactly one year ago. She is 5.5 months now.
[/B][/QUOTE]

aw - nice ages


----------



## cleooscar

I know I'm rather late but a big CONGRATULATIONS!!! on your new baby girl. I've been fighting 2 bouts of flu since Christmas and just starting to catch up on news. She is absolutely gorgeous. You have 2 beautiful pups to love and spoil. :wub: :wub:


----------

